# Juste pour essayer....



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Tiens on va essayer d'être gentils, ici, les hommes doivent être galant et tout le toutim.

Je commence :

Salut les filles, ça fait plaisir de voir des gens du sexe opposé (rire..) sur le forum !!

On va pouvoir parler d'autre chose que de cul (re-rires...) !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

M'aurait étonné !


----------



## iMax (2 Février 2004)

Tiens, encore un nouvel avatar.... J'aimais mieux celui qu'avait le defun FEELGOOD, il était plus abrasif et suffisait à résumer l'esprit du personnage


----------



## Fulvio (2 Février 2004)

Arrête, ça abrase, les Village People !


----------



## iMax (2 Février 2004)

'sec


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Il doit être quelque part l'avatar feelgood...

attends...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

là, le voilà !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

bon enfin, toujours est il que je suis déçu...pas de réponse dans mon super thread au rabais...


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> bon enfin, toujours est il que je suis déçu...pas de réponse dans mon super thread au rabais...



Ben, je suis méfiante maintenant.
  Ca va encore me couter cher.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Nan, regarde...

Tu vois j'te fais rien.

Alors ?

Epatée hein ?

Et encore là j'ai été malade, d'habitude j'suis encore meilleur...


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

Il est trop tard pour essayer.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Et ouais ma p'tite ça s'appelle un mec un vrai !!!

Avé les poils et tout.

Vé !

Et là aussi (voir fig 1)...

Pas trop impressionnée ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Sinon, j'aime bien les peluches en forme de zébres.

Et les tableaux de maitres, genre piquassot, ranbran, vaauxgogs et tout ça...

Un peu de culture ça fait du bien.


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

qu'il est bon d'être entres personnes courtoises même si la nature nous a gratifié de gonades différentes...


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ouais ma p'tite ça s'appelle un mec un vrai !!!
> 
> Avé les poils et tout.
> 
> ...



Mwais.

Je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi l'anonymat ne vous aide pas à faire preuve d'un peu plus de sensibilité et de sincérité.
Plutot que de jouer les gros bras.

C'est comme ça que vous nous plaisez. Authentiques.


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (2 Février 2004)

Si tu veux faire de la culture faite la bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas piquassot mais Picasso


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mwais.
> 
> Je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi l'anonymat ne vous aide pas à faire preuve d'un peu plus de sensibilité et de sincérité.
> Plutot que de jouer les gros bras.
> ...



Il ne t'est jamais venu à l'idée que je pouvais plaisanter ??

Idiote.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Solvovmazeltov a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux faire de la culture faite la bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour les autres j'ai bon ?


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mwais.
> 
> Je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi l'anonymat ne vous aide pas à faire preuve d'un peu plus de sensibilité et de sincérité.
> Plutot que de jouer les gros bras.
> ...



Tu sais, on est pas tout à fait anonyme, on peut se voire dans des AES ou  autre rassemblement


----------



## iMax (2 Février 2004)

Solvovmazeltov a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux faire de la culture faite la bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Arf,  y'en a qui ne connaissent pas l'ironie dirais-t-on


----------



## iMax (2 Février 2004)

Elisa, on veut une photo de toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Après on discuttera


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (2 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Elisa, on veut une photo de toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sa je suis d'accore


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il ne t'est jamais venu à l'idée que je pouvais plaisanter ??
> 
> Idiote.



Et toi il ne t'est jamais venu à l'esprit que je voulais être serieuse ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Ok, sans moi alors.


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Solvovmazeltov a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, on est pas tout à fait anonyme, on peut se voire dans des AES ou  autre rassemblement



tout à fait mais sauf erreur,on ne s'est jamais vu !


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (2 Février 2004)

Sa ne vas pas tardée


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mwais.
> 
> Je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi l'anonymat ne vous aide pas à faire preuve d'un peu plus de sensibilité et de sincérité.
> Plutot que de jouer les gros bras.
> ...



ayé ! c'est prouvé ! c'est un troll ! Arico sort de ce corps !!


----------



## iMax (2 Février 2004)

Laisse tomber Elisa, c'est un vieux pervers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sonnyboy, arrête d'embêter les innocentes et juvéniles forumeuses


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Message effacé par sonnyboy


----------



## iMax (2 Février 2004)

C'est un troll ou pas ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber Elisa, c'est un vieux pervers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'accord...

Si j'avais été sur que c'est une vraie personne, je me serais peut être même excusé par MP.


----------



## iMax (2 Février 2004)

...un doute m'envahit....


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

le doute t'habite ?


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Et toi il ne t'est jamais venu à l'esprit que je voulais être serieuse ?



regarde tes mps alors... rigolote !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

AH ?

Intéressant...

Je peux avoir des copies ?


----------



## Elisa (2 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...un doute m'envahit....



Mais put1 vous êtes lourds avec ça !!
Mais vous vous êtes lus ?!? 

Mais j'en ai marre de vos allusions à la con.

Surtout, gardez la pêche!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Moi ça va !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens on va essayer d'être gentils, ici, les hommes doivent être galant et tout le toutim.
> 
> Je commence :
> 
> ...




Waouuu  salueuuu Sonnyeuuuh, moi c'est Lorna ... ça va ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Comme tu peux (pas) voir je suis du sexe opposé, et toi t'es du sexe opposé aussi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ben voilà, quoi on peut parler alors ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais dis doncque toi ....

On s'est pas vu déjà quelquepareuuu ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Surtout, gardez la pêche!



Je préfere aller la poser


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

ah nan j'crois pas...

Normalement les gens du sexe faible marquent mon esprit chagrin...

Ou alors peut être...

Non...

Pas possi..

été 1987, mexico, la boite, le "conero loco" ?
toi ?
vivante ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ah nan j'crois pas...
> 
> Normalement les gens du sexe faible marquent mon esprit chagrin...
> 
> ...




1987 ...


J'étais un peu jeune ... (moi)


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Je sais j'ai fait le tour du mexique pour trouver une boite avec des jeunes comme toi !!

N'empèche que tu m'as tiré mon larfeuille aprés m'avoir fait du rentre dedans à grand coup fesses bombées !!

Alors rend moi les sous !


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mais put1 vous êtes lourds avec ça !!
> Mais vous vous êtes lus ?!?
> 
> Mais j'en ai marre de vos allusions à la con.
> ...



c'est un troll chagrin !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je préfere aller la poser









 une tite poire


----------



## iMax (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> 1987 ...
> 
> 
> J'étais un peu jeune ... (moi)



Quel age ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Un troll du matin alors ?


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> 1987 ...
> 
> 
> J'étais un peu jeune ... (moi)



moi j'avais euh... 13 ans !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je sais j'ai fait le tour du mexique pour trouver une boite avec des jeunes comme toi !!
> 
> N'empèche que tu m'as tiré mon larfeuille aprés m'avoir fait du rentre dedans à grand coup fesses bombées !!
> 
> Alors rend moi les sous !








 NAN, fallait être plus prudent ...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Toutes les mêmes...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> une tite poire



Oh ouais, pourquoi pas


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> une tite poire



Avec une bonne pipe


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

allez je vais la chercher


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Qui la poire ?

Ou la pipe ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Avec une bonne pipe








 ceci pourrait être mal interprété


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> moi j'avais euh... 13 ans !














 t'es plus vieux que moi  _p'titcon*_  ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_* ceci n'est pas une insulte_


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

on te dira plus tard


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

C'est bien imité chérie !!
Allez file !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> t'es plus vieux que moi  _p'titcon*_  ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tu veux lui apprendre quoi exactement


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

L'amour mon lapin !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux lui apprendre quoi exactement



Mais je veux rien lui apprendre !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Allez tout le monde tombe le futal !!

C'est le moment ou jamais !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Aimons nous dans la sueur !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais je veux rien lui apprendre !!!



Innocente avec une fourche pareille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mouai


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Innocente avec une fourche pareille
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tibomong ...j'ai du mal à te suivre ...parfois ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

j'avais même pas vu, je suis major maintenant ... waouuuu ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme quoi avec  _"que des conneries"_ on peut en imposer !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tibomong ...j'ai du mal à te suivre ...parfois ...



C'est un peu normal Panther court vite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pour ça


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu normal Panther court vite
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ouais mais là tu vois t'es lourd pur une panthère ...mon allusion était pourtant suffisante ...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tibomong ...j'ai du mal à te suivre ...parfois ...



C'est parceque c'est toi qui est devant


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'avais même pas vu, je suis major maintenant ... waouuuu ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Félicitation


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais là tu vois t'es lourd pur une panthère ...mon allusion était pourtant suffisante ...



Me disait aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une amabilité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bizarre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  étrange  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 curieux


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais là tu vois t'es lourd pur une panthère



En moyenne 45 kg, jusqu'à 90 kg


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'avais même pas vu, je suis major maintenant ... waouuuu ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ...mon allusion était pourtant suffisante ...



de 1m50 à 2m50 (y compris la queue jusqu'à 95 cm)


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> En moyenne 45 kg, jusqu'à 90 kg



Et que du muscle


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et que du muscle



La preuve en image ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Félicitation



Merci !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 toi ou moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La preuve en image ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'avais même pas vu, je suis major maintenant ... waouuuu ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'es une grande fille, maintenent


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2004)

Spice la grande fille


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mwais.
> 
> Je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi l'anonymat ne vous aide pas à faire preuve d'un peu plus de sensibilité et de sincérité.
> Plutot que de jouer les gros bras.
> ...



J'ai bien peur qu'ils n'aient pas la moindre envie de plaire...

... Justement à cause de l'anonymat


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tout à fait mais sauf erreur,on ne s'est jamais vu !



Marrant, j'ai failli avoir la même réaction


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo



En fait z'avez retrouvé un sujet de flood


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> Marrant, j'ai failli avoir la même réaction



tu triches !


----------



## nato kino (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> En fait z'avez retrouvé un sujet de flood



Pas besoin de casque ici...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu triches !



L'était plus vert avant, l'alèm...


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> L'était plus vert avant, l'alèm...











a te va ça ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de casque ici...



_Savent pas s'amuser, dans ce bar_


----------



## nato kino (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> _Savent pas s'amuser, dans ce bar_



C'est tes copines qui sont un peut trop susceptibles vi !!


----------



## nato kino (3 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est tes copines qui sont un peut trop susceptibles vi !!



Elles sont pas partageuses, et beaucoup trop pudiques pour se donner des noms d'oiseaux devant des estranger !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> En fait z'avez retrouvé un sujet de flood



hein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heu


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de casque ici...




Pas pour faire un concours de ticheurtes (® thebig) tachés


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> En fait z'avez retrouvé un sujet de flood


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)




----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allez tout le monde tombe le futal !!
> 
> C'est le moment ou jamais !



Toutes les occases sont bonnes, je vois!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2004)

C'est parce qu'il n'a pas les petits élastiques là


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Si pourtant, regarde...(fig 1)

Ah, ça la ramène moins là !!


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si pourtant, regarde...(fig 1)
> 
> Ah, ça la ramène moins là !!



la vache! Mais comment peut-on avoir le frein aussi détendu que ca?! T'as fait quoi avec? C'est de naissance?! 
On dirait une contrebasse désacordée


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je suis méfiante maintenant.
> Ca va encore me couter cher.



ah, tu assumes tes mots et tes actes?


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> la vache! Mais comment peut-on avoir le frein aussi détendu que ca?! T'as fait quoi avec? C'est de naissance?!
> On dirait une contrebasse désacordée



Tu ne serais pas capable d'en reconnaitre une, alors parlons plutôt de cul, pour la musique, je n'ai pas d'interlocuteur ici.


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne serais pas capable d'en reconnaitre une, alors parlons plutôt de cul, pour la musique, je n'ai pas d'interlocuteur ici.



Pour la musique peut-être pas, mais pour ce qui est des instruments.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il m'arrive de m'accorder un triangle


----------



## Elisa (4 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne serais pas capable d'en reconnaitre une, alors parlons plutôt de cul, pour la musique, je n'ai pas d'interlocuteur ici.



Parce que tu trouves que pour le cul tu bats des records ???


----------



## nato kino (4 Février 2004)

Vous m'avez l'air bien remonter ce matin tous !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Vous m'avez l'air bien remonter ce matin tous !!



Non non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas tous


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

Enfin certains ont déjà reçu leur pantalon électrique anti-effraction pour lutter contre les attaques tout ceci sous l'oeil amusé de Nato


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Vous m'avez l'air bien remonter ce matin tous !!



"Bien", pas spécialement. Comme d'hab au réveil. Au bout de 3 cafés je commencais à envisager de pouvoir enfiler le jean. Au quatrième ca devenait possible.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "Bien", pas spécialement. Comme d'hab au réveil. Au bout de 3 cafés je commencais à envisager de pouvoir enfiler le jean. Au quatrième ca devenait possible.



Quelle souplesse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu fais des concours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'es dans la guinness pardon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans le guinness


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu trouves que pour le cul tu bats des records ???



elle ne pense qu'à ça...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu trouves que pour le cul tu bats des records ???



Non, c'est vrai, mais moi je m'en tape d'être performant.

Et mieux, je m'en tape de paraitre performant, aux yeux d'une jeune écervellée.

Donc, file...disparait... parle avec les autres, ils aiment ça.


----------



## Elisa (4 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> elle ne pense qu'à ça...



Parce que vous , non ?!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je n'ai aucune honte de le revendiquer.
Il n'y a pas de mal à se faire du bien.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Parce que vous , non ?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi si bien sur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mais pas besoin d'en faire un communiqué


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de mal à se faire du bien.



Seule, c'est mal, ca fait pousser les oreilles. Tu voulais peut-être dire: "il n'y a pas de mâle pour me faire du bien"?


----------



## macelene (4 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> moi si bien sur
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Et ça commence à tourner au ridicule ce sujet .....

Je crois que pour parler de ce dont vous faites allusions .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et bien il y  a des sites appropriés .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Je ne tiens pas à passer pour une emmerdeuse, mais ça devient  ch...  !!!_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et ça commence à tourner au ridicule ce sujet .....
> 
> Je crois que pour parler de ce dont vous faites allusions .....
> 
> ...



si ça ne faisait que commencer...


----------



## Elisa (4 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et ça commence à tourner au ridicule ce sujet .....
> 
> Je crois que pour parler de ce dont vous faites allusions .....
> 
> ...



Tu as sans doute raison.
Mais je n'ai encore aucune idée de la spécialité de ce forum.
Enfin j'ai bien idée ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mais je n'ai encore aucune idée de la spécialité de ce forum.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Seule, c'est mal, ca fait pousser les oreilles. Tu voulais peut-être dire: "il n'y a pas de mâle pour me faire du bien"?








 en forme Amok


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>







Oui, n'est ce pas?! Ca s'appelle "tendre le baton"!


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> en forme Amok



Bah même pas. Et puis c'est vrai que ca devient chiant: beaucoup trop facile.


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Enfin j'ai bien idée ...



Ah! Une lueur d'espoir....


----------



## gribouille (4 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah! Une lueur d'espoir....



non un phantasme


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> non un phantasme



Depuis les auto-fixants, je n'aurais pas employé ce mot là, mais bon


----------



## Elisa (4 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah! Une lueur d'espoir....



Tu as raison c'est trop facile.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mais je n'ai encore aucune idée de la spécialité de ce forum.



Ca tombe bien : moi non plus.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca tombe bien : moi non plus.



Bonjour Finn


----------



## macelene (4 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison c'est trop facile.



Alors voilà !!  Ya un truc que tu peux faire, nous écrire un joli texte avec ce qui suit .....

*"Ma ville" ou "Comme du beurre sur du papier sulfurisé" 

avec les mots : grange, vidange, nid d'ange, louange, mésange.*


ça se passe dans ce Tradada...

Avec la Tête ...... 









Tu aimes écrire  ????   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , comme toi aussi " 





> tu ne penses qu'à ça ...


 montre leur ce que tu sais faire !!!!


----------



## gribouille (4 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca tombe bien : moi non plus.



toi c'est déjà un chance que ton cerveau te permette de communiquer avec un entourage éventuel


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> toi c'est déjà un chance que ton cerveau te permette de communiquer avec un entourage éventuel



T'as piqué celui de Mackie aujourd'hui ?


----------



## gribouille (4 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'as piqué celui de Mackie aujourd'hui ?



c'est plutôt toi.... avec tes clic clac


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et ça commence à tourner au ridicule ce sujet .....
> 
> Je crois que pour parler de ce dont vous faites allusions .....
> 
> ...



Rassure toi tu ne PASSES pas pour une emmerdeuse...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est plutôt toi.... avec tes clic clac



C'est le canapé il fait des siennes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 il n'avait pas servi depuis un moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... 

( _c'est n'importe quoi c'matin !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ )


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison c'est trop facile.



Si on ne te donne pas l'occasion de rebondir, tu restes dans ton coin à te ronger les ongles, alors je fais preuve d'un peu de mansuétude: ca fait grimper ton compteur, en attendant le facteur.
Et puis tu adores que l'on s'occupe de toi, alors je m'occupe. C'est mon côté St Bernard : dès que je vois quelqu'un enquillé jusqu'aux rotules je ne sais pas pourquoi mais il y a une réminiscence chrétienne qui s'éveille en moi.
Ce qu'il y a d'étrange c'est que tu es au milieu de l'arène, offerte aux lions, et que jusqu'à présent ils n'ont fait que te renifler, au mieux te machouiller les articulations. Serais-tu si peu comestible? je les ai vus bien plus remontés que ca.

Bon, tu as cinq minutes pour t'oindre d'une sauce qui va nous éveiller l'apétit. Remonte le niveau pour nous laisser loin derrière, désespérément largués, prenant comme délicat souvenir les effluves des pétales que tu sèmes dans ton sillage.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'as piqué celui de Mackie aujourd'hui ?



ha ben ça c'est pas gentil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 va y rester quoi maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 ça lui servait d'éponge les jours de grande crue au houblon


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2004)

ça abrase velu !!!

bon, machine, je crois que tout est dit...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Remonte le niveau pour nous laisser loin derrière, désespérément largués, prenant comme délicat souvenir les effluves des pétales que tu sèmes dans ton sillage.



Alors ça c'est beau


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2004)

c'est vrai que c'est beau, j'ai eu un début d'érection...

depuis la libération ça m'était pas arrivé...

(je parle de la libérationde mandela...)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça abrase velu !!!
> 
> bon, machine, je crois que tout est dit...



tout à fait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On peut faire clic clac ?


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2004)

tu avais envie de fermer ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> prenant comme délicat souvenir les effluves des pétales que tu sèmes dans ton sillage.



et poète, avec ça


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu avais envie de fermer ?



Sincèrement j'en sais trop rien : voir des user's se prendre la tete au mileu d'un thread que j'ai-je dois l'avouer- tout juste survolé .. pas trop envie.... Qui plus est le sujet n'est pas de nature "déplaisante me semble-t-il  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .... en fait j'aurais jaùmais du passer par là ce matin ..... çà et Gribouille qui s'amuse comme un gosse .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus je me suis trompé de thread ... j'ai du choppé la gastro de Xav sica se trouve .... (et lui qui dément l'influence néfaste de Rhone Poulenc ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) 

Visiblement la gentillesse ca ne marche pas. Et comme disait quelqu'un : "les gens sont méchants"


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> çà et Gribouille qui s'amuse comme un gosse .....



Cela me semble très difficile à croire! N'aurais tu pas un parti-pris négatif a son encontre?!


----------



## nato kino (4 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il y a d'étrange c'est que tu es au milieu de l'arène, offerte aux lions, et que jusqu'à présent ils n'ont fait que te renifler, au mieux te machouiller les articulations. Serais-tu si peu comestible? je les ai vus bien plus remontés que ca.



Ben un dîner dès le premier soir, c'était peut-être un peu rapide, on aurait pu commencer par un verre... Pour le verre, je suis d'accord moi, il y a le Lou Pascalou (rien à voir avec l'Amok si ce n'est le lou, ou le Pascalou...) le thé à la menthe y est servi avec le sourire et on risque pas d'être dérangé...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cela me semble très difficile à croire! N'aurais tu pas un parti-pris négatif a son encontre?!



Sache qu'apparemment lorsque le Finn est malade le Gribouille lui semble sympathique c'est inversement proportionnel


----------



## gribouille (4 Février 2004)

je suis malade aussi..... à peine levé dégobillé.... regardé MacG...redégobillé.....

-cut-


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cela me semble très difficile à croire! N'aurais tu pas un parti-pris négatif a son encontre?!



nooooooon !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'autant que j'ai eu ouïe dire que pas loin de la gare certains passaient parfois et pouvainet venir me casser le tibia ou le périnée à l'occasion .. alors .. j'me tiens à carreau !


----------



## nato kino (4 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben un dîner dès le premier soir, c'était peut-être un peu rapide, on aurait pu commencer par un verre... Pour le verre, je suis d'accord moi, il y a le Lou Pascalou (rien à voir avec l'Amok si ce n'est le lou, ou le Pascalou...) le thé à la menthe y est servi avec le sourire et on risque pas d'être dérangé...



Après éventuellement, on pourra envisager une *AE Elisa*, pour présenter le mackie à la mamzelle _(il est très sensible, son petit coeur s'emballe vite, faut être prudent)_...


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> il y a le Lou Pascalou (rien à voir avec l'Amok si ce n'est le lou, ou le Pascalou...)



Donc, a peu près tout a un rapport! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> le thé à la menthe y est servi avec le sourire et on risque pas d'être dérangé...



C'est loin d'être sûr ca: si Alem ouvre un oeil et vous apercoit, il risque de bondir de derrière le comptoir!


----------



## nato kino (4 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Après éventuellement, on pourra envisager une *AE Elisa*, pour présenter le mackie à la mamzelle _(il est très sensible, son petit coeur s'emballe vite, faut être prudent)_...



Pis c'est bientôt la Saint Machin...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben un dîner dès le premier soir, c'était peut-être un peu rapide, on aurait pu commencer par un verre... Pour le verre, je suis d'accord moi, il y a le Lou Pascalou (rien à voir avec l'Amok si ce n'est le lou, ou le Pascalou...) le thé à la menthe y est servi avec le sourire et on risque pas d'être dérangé...



Et bien Nato  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu oublies vite


----------



## nato kino (4 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pis c'est bientôt la Saint Machin...



Note pour Finn : J'ai pas dit _Michelin_, t'emballe pas hein ?!


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> nooooooon !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il a été dit plus précisément: casser le tibia ET carresser le périnée! Nuance!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pis c'est bientôt la Saint Machin...



Justement


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Note pour Finn : J'ai pas dit _Michelin_, t'emballe pas hein ?!



C'est pour çà alors qu'il confond Gribouille !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> nooooooon !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tatatatata 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un petit peu de Wouhhh Choouuuu et voilà


----------



## Elisa (4 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Remonte le niveau pour nous laisser loin derrière, désespérément largués, prenant comme délicat souvenir les effluves des pétales que tu sèmes dans ton sillage.



Mon dieu, c'est enfin après plusieur jours de lutte, que je perçois quelque chose de positif.
Tu ouvre enfin ta porte, ou c'est pour mieux me poignarder ?


----------



## Elisa (4 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> montre leur ce que tu sais faire !!!!



J'ai l'impression que tu me dis ça avec les gros yeux.
Merci pour le recadrage macelene.


----------



## nato kino (4 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est loin d'être sûr ca: si Alem ouvre un oeil et vous apercoit, il risque de bondir de derrière le comptoir!



J'ai pas encore compris si c'est les dents ou le manche qu'il apprécie le plus dans le râteau... Mais il aime, ça c'est une évidence !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas encore compris si c'est les dents ou le manche qu'il apprécie le plus dans le râteau... Mais il aime, ça c'est une évidence !!



Mais non c'est juste qu'il s'entraîne pour avoir du mordant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'ailleurs si tu attrapes le manche il mord si fort que tu peux le trainer avec  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alèm est un posteur incompris


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas encore compris si c'est les dents ou le manche qu'il apprécie le plus dans le râteau... Mais il aime, ça c'est une évidence !!



Depuis qu'il a traîné du côté de chez Swan, il doit imaginer que c'est un instrument obligatoire pour ensemencer le jardin, plus ou moins extraordinaire, des jeunes filles qui fleurissent: un côté Nicolas le jardinier, tu vois?!


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu, c'est enfin après plusieur jours de lutte, que je perçois quelque chose de positif.
> Tu ouvre enfin ta porte, ou c'est pour mieux me poignarder ?



(J'espère que vous prenez des notes, les mecs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Plusieurs jours de lutte, ce n'est rien: je ne suis pas un homme facile!
Je veux bien t'ouvrir la porte, mais je n'ai pas un penchant naturel pour les armes blanches. Peut-on plutôt envisager le pal ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (J'espère que vous prenez des notes, les mecs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pedigree cela va sans dire


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2004)

cool ces histoires de viol


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> cool ces histoires de viol








 t'as écrit quoi là


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2004)

ben je ne sais pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben je ne sais pas



ok


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

J'ai faim


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

Moi aussi


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2004)

Bon, alors les sinistrés du calbute !!!

On se fait rétamer par une ginette ???


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai faim



ça c'est pas un post pour les forums techniques?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est pas un post pour les forums techniques?



Surement mais j'ai pas trouvé lequel, si quelqu'un pouvait déplacer


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2004)

ouais les modos y foutent rien ici


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2004)

Pas la peine, tout est nickel, à part les deux folles, qui la ramènent de temps en temps...


----------



## Elisa (4 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (J'espère que vous prenez des notes, les mecs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le pal ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Excuse mon ignorance, qui ne peut pourtant pas être mise en cause par une quelconque particularité capillaire


----------



## Elisa (4 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas un homme facile!



En guise de prédateur tu es une bien piètre proie!


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> En guise de prédateur tu es une bien piètre proie!



Pal, comme empaler.

Quand tu sais pas tu me demandes.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Le pal ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un pal dans la main ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine, tout est nickel, à part les deux folles, qui la ramènent de temps en temps...



Y'a des filles maintenant au Bar ?


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Le pal ?
> Excuse mon ignorance, qui ne peut pourtant pas être mise en cause par une quelconque particularité capillaire




A défaut de cheveux, tu dois bien avoir un dico alors tu te remues un peu le gagne pain, tu arrêtes de me regarder comme ca (je te parle comme je veux), tu vas mater la définition (le P c'est entre le O et le Q, ca tombe bien), tu évites en lisant d'avoir la bouche en issue d'oeuf (j'ai horreur, tu le sais bien, quand tu prends cet air pincé) et ensuite tu me diras si tu as encore envie de pousser ma porte, ou de passer par la chatière.


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> En guise de prédateur tu es une bien piètre proie!



En guise? Encore une qui se prend pour la favorite du roi et qui, dans le meilleur des cas n'est que le trou du Duc. "Pour" (un prédateur) me semble plus adéquat. Quant a la fin de la phrase, sachez que vous êtes bien loin de me tenir par le pantalon.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des filles maintenant au Bar ?



ben elle croyait être au resto


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En guise? Encore une qui se prend pour la favorite du roi et qui, dans le meilleur des cas n'est que le trou du Duc. "Pour" (un prédateur) me semble plus adéquat. Quant a la fin de la phrase, sachez que vous êtes bien loin de me tenir par le pantalon.


hum, sodomie, c'est pas pour le forum technique ça?


----------



## gribouille (4 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hum, sodomie, c'est pas pour le forum technique ça?



hop hop hop, c'est moi qui coordine ces choses là, bas les pattes


----------



## macelene (4 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A défaut   la définition (le P c'est entre le O et le Q, ca tombe bien),












 Justement j'étais en train de faire un petit "topo", ça tombe bien ...


*PAL :* emprunt ancien au latin palus "poteau, échalas, pilori", est à rattacher à pangere "ficher, enfoncer, planter".Alors, empaler "mettre entre des poteaux" sens disparu, et percer d'un pieu .....

bon la suite , pfff, gonflant !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, le Conte Roumain Drakul, modèle du personnage vampirique Dracula , est effectivement responsable de nombreux empalements. ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Il est par là ????


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hum, sodomie, c'est pas pour le forum technique ça?



Tu vois de la technique partout


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, le Conte Roumain Drakul, modèle du personnage vampirique Dracula , est effectivement responsable de nombreux empalements. ...... Il est par là ????



Call me Vlad


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> hop hop hop, c'est moi qui coordine ces choses là, bas les pattes



A tribute to ZeBig (R.I.P):
Et tout le monde sait bien que qui coor..dine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Arfffff


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> hop hop hop, c'est moi qui coordine ces choses là, bas les pattes



bah je voulais juste rendre service






 &lt;- porno ce smiley nan?


----------



## gribouille (4 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A tribute to ZeBig (R.I.P):
> Et tout le monde sait bien que qui coor..dine!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gribouille (4 Février 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bah je voulais juste rendre service
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui il l'est.... allez en parlant de rendre service..... ouvre bien la bouche et suce


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Jean_Luc (4 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A tribute to ZeBig (R.I.P):
> Et tout le monde sait bien que qui coor..dine!
> 
> 
> ...








 ... il aurait apprécié ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : sincèrement, je crois qu'il est parti à temps ... son pauvre coeur n'aurait pas supporté l'orientation érotico-sexuello-scato-pipito qu'a pris ce forum depuis quelques jours... à mon avis, il a pressenti la chose et s'est retiré vite fait en bon éjaculateur précoce dans un grand "Arf" de soulagement...


----------



## Elisa (4 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En guise? Encore une qui se prend pour la favorite du roi et qui, dans le meilleur des cas n'est que le trou du Duc. "Pour" (un prédateur) me semble plus adéquat. Quant a la fin de la phrase, sachez que vous êtes bien loin de me tenir par le pantalon.



Je ne parlais pas d'appat


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oui il l'est.... allez en parlant de rendre service..... ouvre bien la bouche et suce



peut pas y a de la bière dedans


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je ne parlais pas d'appat



J'ignore de quoi tu parlais: ta phrase ne veut rien dire.


----------



## gribouille (4 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ignore de quoi tu parlais: ta phrase ne veut rien dire.



et VLAN


----------



## Elisa (4 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ignore de quoi tu parlais: ta phrase ne veut rien dire.



Tu dois etre blond, non ?

Relis toi. Tu devrais parvenir à me suivre.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Bon, bon bon ...





Sacrée ambiance ... ici ..

Elisa, et Amok, c'est pour quand le mariage ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











ça me fait penser à un vieux proverbe ...

"Qui baise bien ...chatte y vient ..."


Bon ok ...je sors !


----------



## Jean_Luc (4 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bon bon ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...tu l'as dit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Allez, viens Lorna ... on se taille !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ...tu l'as dit !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Attends, attends, attends ... 

je veux bien ... mais ...






 n'y aurait-il pas un des tes jeu de mots salace derrière tout ça ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah non ...


bon alors j'arrive , on va où mon ...grand ?


----------



## nato kino (4 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ps : sincèrement, je crois qu'il est parti à temps ... son pauvre coeur n'aurait pas supporté l'orientation érotico-sexuello-scato-pipito qu'a pris ce forum depuis quelques jours... à mon avis, il a pressenti la chose et s'est retiré vite fait en bon éjaculateur précoce dans un grand "Arf" de soulagement...



Môssieur fait la fine bouche maintenant ?!


----------



## Jean_Luc (4 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> n'y aurait-il pas un des tes jeu de mots salace derrière tout ça ???


Ah non !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quoique, à la relecture, je me dis que j'aurais peut etre mieux fait d'éviter le verbe "tailler" compte tenu de l'ambiance qui règne sur le forum actuellement.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pour l'escapade, je te proposerais un petit tour de mon plat pays, avec comme points d'orgue (j'ai dit "point d'orgue" et pas "point G" ... faut préciser ici !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) une balade sur les canaux de Bruges et un bon moules frites à Ostende avec vue sur les bateaux qui glissent mollement vers l'horizon...


----------



## gribouille (4 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bon alors j'arrive , on va où mon ...grand ?



il vas t'emmener dans le petit bois... là bas.... loin là bas .... hin hin hin


----------



## nato kino (4 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bon bon ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_bis..._

L'Amok a les préliminaires très félins... Ça mord, ça griffe, mais au bout du compte, on connait déjà la fin !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Faut surveiller sa signature, rien de plus..._


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Ah non !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Euh ...psssit pssit ...si mon homme pose ses yeux sur ta proposition ... je vais devoir lui fournir quelques explications !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 ... et virtuellement tu aurais quoi à proposer ...?


----------



## nato kino (4 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _bis..._
> 
> L'Amok a les préliminaires très félins... Ça mord, ça griffe, mais au bout du compte, on connait déjà la fin !!
> 
> ...



Au lieu de prendre un râteau dans les canines, il attrape le manche et il frappe d'abord, un peu comme pour les poulpes, c'est pour attendrir la bestiole !!


----------



## Jean_Luc (4 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ... et virtuellement tu aurais quoi à proposer ...?


...que ton homme ne s'en fasse pas ... c'était virtuel !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...pas envie de me retrouver encore une fois sur le trottoir avec mon lapin nain sur les bras...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ...que ton homme ne s'en fasse pas ... c'était virtuel !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aaaah viii , j'avais bien aimé cette histoire-là ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait il va bien ?


----------



## Elisa (4 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bon bon ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben ... c'est à désespérer. Il n'arrive même pas à dépasser le stade du platonique.

A tous les coups, je ne verrai même pas passer les préliminaires.


----------



## Jean_Luc (4 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Au fait il va bien ?








 ... il allait bien ! tu veux dire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait, il allait bien jusqu'au jour ou je lui ai appris à me rapporter mes pantoufles quand je rentrais le soir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or, il faut savoir que mon lapin nain est noir et que mes pantoufles sont noires aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, un soir maudit ou je suis rentré un peu tardivement, las, fatigué, hirsute et la vue basse ... je me suis trompé quand j'ai voulu les enfiler... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Résultat : 3 points de suture au gros orteil pour moi et une impossibilité pour lui de s'asseoir pendant 1 semaine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Depuis, il me tire la tronche...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ... il allait bien ! tu veux dire !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


































Aaaah ça fait du bien de rire !!!
Merci Jean-Luc


PS : pardon pour le lapin ...


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... c'est à désespérer. Il n'arrive même pas à dépasser le stade du platonique.



Oui, ca te desespère, n'est ce pas?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> A tous les coups, je ne verrai même pas passer les préliminaires.



Ca, à moins d'avoir une vue percante...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2004)

Amok !

Fouette moi !

Tu as le choix, torchon mouillé ou filet à provision...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Amok !
> filet à provision...



Avec le pal dedans


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2004)

Non le pal aprés...

S'il en reste...


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Amok !
> 
> Fouette moi !
> 
> Tu as le choix, torchon mouillé ou filet à provision...



Ca te plait, vieux pervers! je vois déjà ton p'tit corps se tortiller sur sa chaise comme un ver coupé !!


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2004)

Un ver coupé...

T'as de ces images... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et la gribouillette toujours en train d'hurler dans les chiottes ???


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2004)

Gribouille ? rentre tout de suite et à quatre pattes !


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2004)

ké fiotte alors celle là...


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'escapade, je te proposerais un petit tour de mon plat pays, avec comme points d'orgue une balade sur les canaux de Bruges et un bon moules frites à Ostende avec vue sur les bateaux qui glissent mollement vers l'horizon...



La vieille école, y'a que ca de vrai! Au programme: de l'aventure, du rêve, de la passion, et dans la même phrase "plat pays", "moules frites", "glisser mollement". Y a t-il une seule femme qui peut refuser autant de flamboyance en un seul après midi?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Respect!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

c'est-à-dire Nato lui a décidé de lui présenter le menu grâce à son avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tout en finesse et en beauté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est un autre style


----------



## gribouille (5 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et la gribouillette toujours en train d'hurler dans les chiottes ???



*c'est occupéééééé*


----------



## gribouille (5 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] Gribouille ? rentre tout de suite et à quatre pattes !



*c'est occupééééé*


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> *c'est occupééééé*



T'es pas sorti de là depuis 11h41 ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pauv'garçon


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> *c'est occupééééé*



j'ai ce qu'il faut :


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> j'ai ce qu'il faut :



Je sais pas si un doigt sera suffisant


----------



## Nephou (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si un doigt sera suffisant


Un doigt dalèm suffit à déclencher plein de choses


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Un doigt dalèm suffit à déclencher plein de choses



Mais alors la baleine n'a peut-être pas explosée comme ça


----------



## Nephou (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mais alors la baleine n'a peut-être pas explosée comme ça








 cétait pas une baleine mais un cachalot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nimporte quoi lui


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Un doigt dalèm suffit à déclencher plein de choses



hum... c'était toi dimanche vers 04h du matin ? scuz emoi, j'étais un peu saoul mais dans mon souvenir, c'était très bien !


----------



## Nephou (5 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> hum... c'était toi dimanche vers 04h du matin ? scuz emoi, j'étais un peu saoul mais dans mon souvenir, c'était très bien !














 Pis je mets une phrase complète pour pas me faire traiter de triste Sir / Casimir


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> cétait pas une baleine mais un cachalot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu le dis


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

N'importe comment ça a explosé et Alèm n'y était pour rien sa main était ailleurs


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> N'importe comment ça a explosé et Alèm n'y était pour rien sa main était ailleurs



Tu es son alibi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ca va ? pas trop mal


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu es son alibi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Néphou il a avoué


----------

